

Startup Quote: Mark Pincus, co-founder, Zynga - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/1614904607

======
raychancc
Don’t lose sight of user delight.

\- Mark Pincus (@markpinc)

<http://startupquote.com/post/1614904607>

------
JCThoughtscream
By that, he means "sucker them into an endless compulsion loop and offer to
heighten the reward for cash."

